# 2.5 Natural Journal



## misfit36 (Feb 21, 2010)

So after a failed attempt at a large shrimp vase, thanks to my cats knocking it over and my fiance calling me at work cursing me out, I am trying mt hand at a 2.5 windowsill low tech tank. She cursed me again when she saw it on the sill, but I assured her the cats wouldnt be able to tip it over because of the tanks low center of gravity and the glass top. Ok so now the plan...

2.5G w/ glass top
*
Substrate: *
Miracle Gro organic potting soil (sifted) 
Caribsea Black Sand
*Flora*:
Anubias Nana
*Co2:* None, may dose excel
*Lighting*: Sunlight
*Filter:* None, will probably add solar mini fan to agitate surface

I have a piece of DW with Anubias in right now, will get a pic up tomorrow. My plan is to get a carpeting plant for most of the tank possibly Blyxa, HC, or dwarf Hairgrass. Do these sound like feasible options for a carpeting plant in this set up?

Once the tank is established I would like to add some shrimp, but I want to establish it first.


Here is a pic during the substrate phase


----------



## kwozemodo (May 3, 2010)

I think HC or dwarf hairgrass may have a problem with just growing in sunlight, escpecially if theres no CO2

Also expect algae problems with lots of sunlight


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Blyxa will ge way too tall.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Lilaeopsis brasiliensis will be a better option than blyxa. Laurell said her 29 gallon is low tech, and her Lilaeopsis brasiliensis carpet is very nice. I'd use the blyxa as a background plant or something like that.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

nice! i think i will do that too with my breeder!!


----------



## misfit36 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone. After more research I realized the hairgrass and HC is not an option like you guys have said. The blyxa might work behind the driftwood, well see. Ill keep everyone updated


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

big DW piece with lots and lots of moss everywhere. different types too if you want contrast, the moss will do well in sunlight.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I would not count on the cats not taking that one down, my cats almost took down my 10 gallon on more than one occasion. I would like to see how that miracle gro soil works out. Subscribed.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

miracle grow soil is godly, you can grow lots of good plants in that.


----------



## misfit36 (Feb 21, 2010)

Here is a small update:

I added the DW and attached some Anubias from my 5.5 and some moss. I am not sure about the rocks yet, they might stay but well see. I called up one of my lfs I use for my plants and he said the Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis would probably need co2 in a windowsill tank, so I dont think Ill be using it. What do you guys think about Dwarf Sag or Pygmy Chain Sword? I plan on using Blyxa behind the DW or something similar. 

Note: I was home most of the day yesterday and noticed the tank gets indirect for about an hour in the early a.m., direct light from about 9:30/10 a.m. till around 3 p.m. and then indirect for another hour or so. I forgot to mention the window it is in front of is 4' x 9' so it gets alot more light than a conventional window.

These pics were taken at 9:30 a.m., overcast.


----------



## misfit36 (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry about the crappy pics, not the best photographer and because there is no background you can see the plastic I put on the drafty windows. I also didnt go crazy cleaning the glass as I plan on doing another water change.


----------



## dacrax07 (Jan 10, 2009)

cool looking driftwood


----------



## misfit36 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks, it's actually the first piece I ever bought about 4 years ago. Haven't used it since, I had to break off a couple pieces and glue one piece back on to help it stand up.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

does look cool =)


----------



## sjuapseorn (Feb 17, 2011)

Subbed!

This little tank is going to be really nice I think! I love the driftwood. I'm odd but I really love the assymetrical tanks. (reality isn't symmetry).

What is the white thing behind the DW in that one pic? is that a filter unit or the apparatus for the curtains... lol

SJ


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

lol curtain apparatus as you call it


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks great! I can't wait to try a NPT myself. I just need a high stand so the tank will reach the sunlight. It's also hard to find potting soil in winter.


----------



## sjuapseorn (Feb 17, 2011)

Newman said:


> lol curtain apparatus as you call it


hahah yea I had a momentary lapse of brain cells or something!!

Don't volunteer (or be volunteered) to re-silicone a ginormus fishtank if you have to halfway crawl inside and use ethanol to clean the scrapings... :hihi:

All kidding aside, the tank looks good! Can't wait to see how it progresses over time


----------



## misfit36 (Feb 21, 2010)

Yesterday I found a new LFS thats pretty local, actually found out about them on here. I went and checked them out and the guy knew his stuff, had some nice plants and good looking fish. Anyways, I picked up some Dwarf Sag and Lace Java Fern. I also got 4 CRS, 3 didn't make the afternoon but 1 is still goin strong. Ill take pics tomorrow. Thanks for the comments everyone


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

which LFS was it? can you name it?


----------



## misfit36 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok, the last shrimp kicked the bucket overnight. I checked on him before I left for work at 6:30 and he was belly up. My water parameters are fine but I suspect temperature is the problem since the tank is right in front of a drafty window. Even though I put that plastic insulation up on it, it still gets a good draft. I havent put in a thermometer in yet, stupid on my part. It got damn cold and windy last night here in NY which didnt help. So now, I am going to try and monitor the temp for a few days and see what the fluctuation is. My whole idea with this tank was a super low tech setup meaning no artificial light, filter or heater but I am beginning to think it isnt possible.


Newman : It is Zoorama Aquarium in da Bronx


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

ooo, no i havent been in that store yet. i thought i have.

well if all your windows get that cold, then you can just do this thing with artificial light and nothing else, and put it in a warmer place that doesnt fluctuate.


----------



## misfit36 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok, so I moved the tank to the bookshelf above my 5.5. It will use a 20w desk light. Now I dont have to worry about the cats and I think the temp will fluctuate less. Thanks for the recommendation Newman. This crappy cell pic shows the lace java fern peeking out behind the DW. The dwarf sag was about 12" tall so I trimmed some out. Should I trim it more?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

looks cool the way it is. trim it when it gets much taller. needs moss on the DW and /or on the rocks too, plus maybe other rocks with moss. moss is vital. JK xD


----------



## misfit36 (Feb 21, 2010)

There is actually alittle moss on the DW behind the bigger rock but I added more today. According to what I have been reading regarding shrimp, they like moss so why not put more in right? I just have to watch and make sure it doesnt get out of control. As far as my temp is concerned, the water stayed at around 72 today since it has been away from the window. I am hoping it doesnt drop too much overnight.


----------



## misfit36 (Feb 21, 2010)

Added crypt parva and pygmy chain sword. I added an airstone for now but will be getting a sponge filter


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

nice start, looks great!


----------



## seadreamer (May 6, 2007)

Very pretty. I started a 2.5g NPT about 3 weeks ago using the Miracle Gro and am VERY impressed. I'll go this route from now on, that's for sure.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

seadreamer said:


> Very pretty. I started a 2.5g NPT about 3 weeks ago using the Miracle Gro and am VERY impressed. I'll go this route from now on, that's for sure.


How does one go about using the miracle gro? I am going to do a 20 long high tech tank really soon, and I was wondering what kind and how much?


----------



## seadreamer (May 6, 2007)

cableguy69846 said:


> How does one go about using the miracle gro? I am going to do a 20 long high tech tank really soon, and I was wondering what kind and how much?


You're supposed to soak it, but when I soaked some of mine it just all floated to the top. So I tossed that into my garden and used it fresh from the bag. It's Miracle Grow Organic Potting Mix. 

Mine is in a 2.5g so I only used about half an inch of MG (Miracle Grow) as the first layer. I dampened it well by spraying with a mister. I then set my plants and wood in and added gravel around them and across the MG. 

I filled with water by gently pouring it over the driftwood to disperse it. A couple of chunks of something from the MG floated to the surface but otherwise the gravel keeps it contained. 

That's about it. It's been a few weeks, and the only algae I have is what hitch hiked in from the plants I took out of my other tank.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

seadreamer said:


> You're supposed to soak it, but when I soaked some of mine it just all floated to the top. So I tossed that into my garden and used it fresh from the bag. It's Miracle Grow Organic Potting Mix.
> 
> Mine is in a 2.5g so I only used about half an inch of MG (Miracle Grow) as the first layer. I dampened it well by spraying with a mister. I then set my plants and wood in and added gravel around them and across the MG.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I was either going to do the MG, or spend tons of money on some plant substrate.


----------



## seadreamer (May 6, 2007)

You're welcome.  The only problem I can think of with MG is if you like to move your plants around. It's liable to come up out of the gravel. I've read that's not a problem once things settle in but I'm not testing it.

Here's a link to what mine looks like after a few weeks:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/129925-diy-zebra-wood-trim-added-nano.html


----------



## misfit36 (Feb 21, 2010)

Small update: Here is the Echinodorus Tennellus sending out a new plant. Tank is real "dirty" at this point, might have to get a filter. Not sure yet. The crypt parva melted real bad but I am going to leave it be and see what happens.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

ouch, yes imo just let the sword take over. they look real nice. the chain sword is what makes up 90% of my shrimp bowl's rooted plants.


----------

